# New Orca OMR



## ghettocop (Apr 19, 2014)

New custom painted Orca OMR! Very happy!


----------



## daddyjakes (Aug 13, 2011)

How long before you build her up?


----------



## ghettocop (Apr 19, 2014)

It's done. Having severe photo posting problems with windows 10. Sram Red Mechanical, Aeolus 3 Tubeless Carbon wheels, Ritchey WCS carbon cockpit, IRC Formula Pro tires, Dura Ace pedals. 15.41 pounds with pedals. Way lighter than expected with a 100 gram penalty for paint.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

ghettocop said:


> It's done. Having severe photo posting problems with windows 10. Sram Red Mechanical, Aeolus 3 Tubeless Carbon wheels, Ritchey WCS carbon cockpit, IRC Formula Pro tires, Dura Ace pedals. 15.41 pounds with pedals. Way lighter than expected with a 100 gram penalty for paint.
> 
> 
> View attachment 315131


Nice! Now that you are a few months in, how do like the ride quality compared to other bikes you have owned and/or tested.


----------



## ghettocop (Apr 19, 2014)

Hey, thanks for the interest Rasha! It's nice to be asked about your bikes. I have always had a thing for Orbea. Love their bikes, aesthetics, and the performance of both the Orca's and the Alma hardtail mountain bikes. I loved the 2010-2014 Orcas, and Orbea does carbon a little differently than other companies and you don't see many "Chinese copies" like you do with Specialized, Felt, Cervelo, etc. Their carbon frames are generally designed and manufactured with pretty unique shapes, and methodologies. I work in a high end road shop and have done pretty extensive test rides on pretty much everything out there. The Orca has a very specific feel to it. The Scott Foil and the BMC Team Machine SLR01 have some similar characteristics, and you can "tell" when you are riding one of these. The stiffness of the spine (down tube, bottom bracket, and chainstays) on this Orca is very noticeable. I believe even a novice would notice. This is a very aggressive, race oriented frame that wants a lot of bar drop, and wants you to ride it as flat-backed as possible. The stiffness provides really good acceleration, fantastic road feedback and great handling. The chainstays on this bike are enormous and asymmetrical. Descending and cornering is where this bike really shines. It goes exactly where you point it, and sticks to the line you have chosen without any understeer, or wandering. Very easy to plant and weight your outside foot and really pin the corners. It is vertically compliant enough to do a century without too many complaints, but it is no endurance oriented bike to be sure. Bottom line......I am lucky to be flexible enough to allow this bike to do what it is meant for. Great brand, great service, great paint shop, impeccable fit and finish, and a very capable bike. I really, really, love it and would highly recommend an Orca OMR to anyone looking for a race type frame.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

ghettocop said:


> Hey, thanks for the interest Rasha! It's nice to be asked about your bikes. I have always had a thing for Orbea. Love their bikes, aesthetics, and the performance of both the Orca's and the Alma hardtail mountain bikes. I loved the 2010-2014 Orcas, and Orbea does carbon a little differently than other companies and you don't see many "Chinese copies" like you do with Specialized, Felt, Cervelo, etc. Their carbon frames are generally designed and manufactured with pretty unique shapes, and methodologies. I work in a high end road shop and have done pretty extensive test rides on pretty much everything out there. The Orca has a very specific feel to it. The Scott Foil and the BMC Team Machine SLR01 have some similar characteristics, and you can "tell" when you are riding one of these. The stiffness of the spine (down tube, bottom bracket, and chainstays) on this Orca is very noticeable. I believe even a novice would notice. This is a very aggressive, race oriented frame that wants a lot of bar drop, and wants you to ride it as flat-backed as possible. The stiffness provides really good acceleration, fantastic road feedback and great handling. The chainstays on this bike are enormous and asymmetrical. Descending and cornering is where this bike really shines. It goes exactly where you point it, and sticks to the line you have chosen without any understeer, or wandering. Very easy to plant and weight your outside foot and really pin the corners. It is vertically compliant enough to do a century without too many complaints, but it is no endurance oriented bike to be sure. Bottom line......I am lucky to be flexible enough to allow this bike to do what it is meant for. Great brand, great service, great paint shop, impeccable fit and finish, and a very capable bike. I really, really, love it and would highly recommend an Orca OMR to anyone looking for a race type frame.


This is great stuff, thank you for the honest and detailed feedback. It's definitely a good looking ride and it sounds my kind of thing. The Orca is one of the few top of the line race bikes I haven't had a chance to test ride yet. It has always interested me, but there aren't many Orbea vendors in the Atlanta metro area and those that do sell them tend to be more tri shops than race bike shops and have a limited inventory. However, given your assessment, it sounds like it would be high on my list. I really like the Scott Addict you compared it to and much of what you described also sounds like the Giant TCR, which is another one of my all-time favorites. I will keep an eye out and see if I can ever come across one to ride. Thanks again!!


----------

